# Chemistry Tests



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

Periodic Classification of Elements & Periodicity
1. Which of the following pairs are chemically
dissimilar?
(A) Na and K (B) Ba and Sr
(C) Zr and Hf (D) Ca and Zn.
2. The total number of inner transition elements
is
(A) 10 (B) 14
(C) 28 (C) 30
3. The alkali metal which is liquid at 15oC is
(A) K (B) Cs
(C) Na (D) None
4. Which of the following ion will form most water
soluble hydroxide?
(A) K+ (B) Ni2+
(B) Zn2+ (C) Al3+
5. Which of the following has greatest tendency
to lose electron?
(A) F (B) Fr
(B) S (C) Be.
6. The oxide of which of the following elements
will be acidic in character
(A) Mg (B) Rb
(C) Li (C) CI
7. Which of the following is isoelectronic with
carbon atom?
(A) Na+ (B) Al3+
(C) O2
- (D) N+
8. Which of the following ions are paramagnetic
in character?
(A) Zn2+ (B) Cu+
(C) Ni2+ (D) Ag+
9. Ca2+ ion is isoelectronic with
(A) Mg2+ (B) Na+
(C) Ar (D) Kr
10. Gradual addition of electronic shells in the
noble gases causes a decrease in their
(A) Ionization energy (B) atomic radius
(C) Boiling point (D) density.
11. Which of the following has highest first
ionization potential?
(A) Carbon (B) Oxygen
(C) Nitrogen (C) Boron.
12. Which of the following has the smallest size?
(A) Na+ (B) Mg2+
(C) Al3+ (D) CI
13. Which of the following element has the
maximum electron affinity?
(A) F (B) S
(C) I (D) CI.
14. Which of the following is isoelectronic as well
as has the same structure as that of N2O ?
(A) N3H (B) H2O
(B) NO2 (C) CO2
15. The atomic radius increases as we move
down a group because
(A) Effective nuclear charge increases
(B) Atomic mass increases
(C) Additive electrons are accommodated in
new electron level
(D) Atomic number increase.
16. Which one of the following is an incorrect
statement?
(A) The ionization potential of nitrogen is
greater than that of chlorine
(B) The electron affinity of fluorine is greater
than that of chlorine
(C) The ionization potential of beryllium is
greater than that of boron
(D) The electronegativity of fluorine is greater
than that of chlorine.
17. Electron affinity depends on
(A) Atomic size
(B) Nuclear charge
(C) Atomic number
(D) Atomic size and nuclear charge both.
18. Two elements whose eletronegativities are 1.2
and 3.0, the bond formed between them would
be
(A) Ionic (B) covalent
(C) Coordinate (C) metallic.
2
19. Ionic radii are
(A) Directly proportional to square of effective
nuclear charges
(B) Inversely proportional to effective nuclear
charge
(C) Inversely proportional to square of
effective nuclear charge
(D) Directly proportional to effective nuclear
charge.
20. Which of the following oxides is atmospheric in
character?
(A) CaO (B) CO2
(C) SiO2 (D) SnO2
21. Mark the correct statement:
(A) Na+ is smaller than Na atom
(B) Na+ is larger than Na atom
(C) CI- is smaller than CI atom
(D) CI- and CI are equal in size
22. Who introduced the zero groups?
(A) Lothar Meyer (B) Lockery
(C) Mendleev (D) Ramsay
23. Element, of group I-B are called
(A) Representative elements
(B) Transition elements
(C) Rare earth
(D) Coinage metals
24. The element with Z = 24 is placed in the period
(A) 5 (B) 2
(C) 3 (D) 4
25. Which is the part of metalloids?
(A) NA and K (B) F and CI
(C) None of these (D) Cu and Au
26. Which one of the following has the maximum
electron affinity?
(A) I (B) Br
(C) CI (D) F
27. On electrolysis of NaH, hydrogen is liberated
(A) At anode (B) in the electrolyte
(C) At cathode (D) none of them
28. Elements with greater number of electrons
have _________values of ionization energy.
a) Only one b) More than one
c) Zero d) Infinite
29. Which of the following possess maximum
hydration power?
a) Na+ b) K+
c) Mg+2 d) Ca+2
30. Higher value of electron affinity
means_________
a. Atom will lose electron easily
b. Atom will gain electron easily
c. Atom may form di-positive ion
d. The reason is unknown
31. Melting points of VII-A group ___________
down the group
a. Increase b Decrease
c. Remain constant d. No regular trend
32. Oxidation state of an atom represents______
a. No. of electrons gained
b. No. of electrons lost
c. No. of electrons gained or lost
d. None of above correctly represent it
33. Mendeleev?s periodic table was based on
a) Atomic number b) Atomic mass
c) Atomic volume d) Electronic configuration
34. Elements present in a same group have the
same
a) Atomic number
b) Molecular weight
c) Chemical properties
d) Electronic configuration
35. ?s? and ?p? block elements are also called
a) Transition elements
b) Inert elements
c) Typical elements
d) Rare earth elements
36. What is the symbol of the element with only
three electrons and three protons?
a) Li b) C
c) Ag d) Cu
37. Elements with seven electrons in their valence
shell are known as
3
a) Inert b) Lanthanides
c) Halogens d) Alkali metals
38. Which of the following pairs of elements are
chemically most similar?
a) Na and Al b) Cu and Cu
c) S and F d) Sc and Zn
39. A student of chemistry will identify positively
the following symbols as sodium
a) W23
11
b) X40
19
c) Y26
13
d) Z32
16
40. In the periodic table each period begins with a
metal, which is
a) Most electronegative
b) Most electropositive
c) Less electropositive
d) Less electronegative
41. Which one of the following is not a coinage
metal?
a) Au b) Cu
c) Ag d) Pd
42. Which is the most metallic element of 2nd
period?
a) Lithium b) Beryllium
c) Boron d) Carbon
43. The outer most orbital involved in chemical
bonding is called
a) Molecular orbital b) Complete orbital
c) Valence orbital d) Free orbital
44. Elements, which form basic oxides are
a) Electropositive b) Electronegative
c) Inert d) None of these
45. Which of the following has the most basic
character?
a) Na2O b) MgO
c) Al2O3 d) P2O3
46. Which of the following is smallest in size?
a) K+1 b) O-2
c) F-1 d) Na+
47. Ionization energy is lowest for
a) Inert gases b) Halogens
c) Alkali metals d) Alkaline earth metals
48. An isotope of hydrogen is
a) Neptunium b) Plutonium
c) Thorium d) Tritium
49. With respect to chlorine, hydrogen will be
a) Electropositive b) Electronegative
c) Neutral d) None of these
50. Which of the following has the highest electron
affinity?
a) 1S2 2S2 2P3 b) 1S2 2S2 2P6 3S1
c) 1S2 2S2 2P5 d) 1S2 2S2 2P5
51. Excluding hydrogen and helium, the smallest
elements in the periodic table is
a) Lithium b) Fluorine
c) Cesium d) Iodine
52. Which halogen has the smallest electron
affinity?
a) F b) Cl
c) Br d) I
53. The element with atomic number 7 is likely to
have same properties to the element whose
atomic number is
a) 11 b) 2
c) 15 d) F
54. Which of the following will have largest size?
a) Br b) I -1
c) I d) F
55. In its chemical properties, calcium is most
similar to
a) Cs b) Cu
c) Sc d) Sr
56. Which two of the following are iso electronic
with one another?
a) Na+ and O b) Na+ and K+
c) Na+ and Ne d) Ne and O
57. Which of the following is a transuranic
element?
4
a) Americium b) Plutonium
c) Neptunium d) All of these
58. The hydrogen, which is present in the
atmosphere of sun and stars in a large
amount, is
a) H2 b) H
c) H+ d) H-
59. Cesium and Francium are liquids above
a) 10oC b) 15oC
c) 20oC d) 30oC
60. In an aqueous solution the hydrides of alkali
metals are
a) Stable b) Unstable
c) No change d) None of these
61. As the atomic number of the halogen
increases, the halogens
a) Lose their outermost electrons less easily
b) Become less dense
c) Becomes lighter in color
d) Gain electrons less easily
62. The electron affinity of fluorine is
a) ? 348.8 kj/mol b) ? 337 kj/mol
c) 337 kj/mol d) 348.8 kj/mol
63. Which ionic halides have high m.p and b.p?
a) Fluoride b) Chloride
c) Bromide d) Iodide
64. Which gas is used in the making of tungsten
bulb filaments?
a) H2 b) N2
c) O2 d) CO2
65. The ionic halides in order of decreasing m.p
and b.p can be arranges as
a) Iodide>bromide>chloride> fluoride
b) Bromide>chloride>fluoride>iodide
c) Chloride>bromide>iodide>fluoride
d) Fluoride>chloride>bromide>iodide
66. A hydride ion and helium atom has same
number of
a) Protons b) Neutrons
c) Electrons d) All of these
67. Ionic hydrides are also called
a) Saline hydrides b) Salt like hydrides
c) Both a & b d) None of these
68. The hydrides are acts as powerful reducing
agents are
a) Ionic b) Covalent
c) Interstitial d) Complex
69. The hydrides which are non stoichiometric in
nature are
a) Ionic b) Covalent
c) Interstitial d) Complex
70. Which one is the example of complex hydride?
a) PH3 b) NaH
c) LaH3 d) NaBH4
71. The adsorption of hydrogen by platinum is
known as
a) Hydrogenation b) Dehydrogenation
c) Occlusion d) Substitution
72. From left to right in a periodic table charge to
mass ratio increases therefore the hydration
energy
a) Decreases b) Increases
c) Remains constant d) None of these
73. ______ elements have been discovered so
far.
a) 100 b) 110
c) 120 d) 150
74. _______ classified the then known elements
into metals, non metals and their derivatives.
a) Dobreiner b) Al ? Razi
c) Newlands d) Mendeleeve
75. Dobreiner?s work led to the law of triads which
states that ______
a) Atomic weight of any one element was
found to be approximately the mean of the
other two elements of triad.
b) Atomic weight of the middle element was
found to be approximately the mean of the
other two elements of a triad.
c) Atomic number of any one element was
found to be approximately the mean of the
other two elements of a triad.
d) Atomic number of the middle element was
found t be approximately the mean of the
other two elements of a triad.
76. The law of octaves was given by _______
5
a) Dobreiner b) Al ? Razi
c) Newlands d) None of these
77. Law of octave states that ______
a) The properties of every 6th element from the
given one were similar to the first.
b) The properties of every 9th element from the
given one were similar to the first.
c) The properties of every 8th element from the
given one were similar to the first.
d) The properties of every 7th element from the
given one were similar to the second.
78. Mendeleev?s Periodic Table was based on
_______
a) Atomic number b) Atomic mass
c) Atomic volume d) Electronic configuration
79. Moseley?s work led to the periodic law, which
states that _______
a) The number of the electrons in the 1st
energy level increases as the atomic
number increases.
b) The properties of the elements are a
periodic function of their atomic mass.
c) The x ? rays spectra of the elements are
more complex than the optical spectra.
d) The properties of elements are the periodic
function of their atomic number.
80. A pair of elements in the same family in the
periodic table classification is ________
a) Chlorine and carbon
b) Calcium and aluminum
c) Nitrogen and neon
d) Sodium and potassium
81. In the period, the elements are arranged in
strict sequence in order of _______
a) Increasing charges in the nucleus.
b) Increasing atomic weights.
c) Increasing number of electrons in valence
shell.
d) Increasing valency.
82. Uranium is a member of
a) s ? block b) p ? block
c) d ? block d) f ? block
83. How many ionization energies can carbon
have?
a) 1 b) 2
c) 4 d) 6
84. Which ion has the maximum polarization
power?
a) L+ b) Mg 2+
c) Al 3+ d) O 2-
85. Which of the following halides is not oxidized
by MnO2?
a) F b) Clc)
Br d) I
86. The process requiring absorption of energy is
a) F → F b) Cl → Cl
c) O → O2 d) H → H
87. Most of the known elements are metals of
______ of periodic table.
a) D ? block b) P ? block
c) III ? group d) Zero block
88. The volume in cubic centimeters occupied by
one gram atom of the element is called
______
a) Atomic volume b) Atomic weight
c) Mass number d) None
89. The lowest ionization energies are found in the
_______
a) Inert gases b) Alkali metals
c) Transition elements d) Halogens
90. The unit of ionization energy is _______
a) Joule b) Calorie
c) Electron volt d) None
91. The electropositive elements form _____
a) Acidic oxides b) Basic oxides
c) Neutral oxides d) Amphoteric oxide
92. The electronegative elements form _____
a) Acidic oxides b) Basic oxides
c) Neutral oxides d) Amphoteric oxide
93. The ionization energy of nitrogen is more than
oxygen because of _______
a) More attraction of electrons by the nucleus
b) More penetration effect
c) The extra stability of half filled p ? orbital
d) The size of nitrogen atom is smaller.

- - - Updated - - -

 Always trust on ALLAH.

- - - Updated - - -

CHAPTER # 2
S-Block Elements
1. The oxides of beryllium are.
(A) Acidic (B) Basic
(C) Ba+2 (D) Mg+2
2. Which ion will have the maximum value of
heat of hydration?
(A) Na+ (B) Cs+
(C) Ba+2 (D) Mg+2
3. Which one of the following is not an alkali
metal?
(A) Sodium sulphate B) Potassium sulphate
(C) Zinc sulphate D) Barium sulphate
4. The element cesium bears resemblance with.
(A) Ca (B) Cr
(C) Both of the above (D) None of the above
5. Chile saltpeter had the chemical formula
(A) NaNO3 (B) KNO3
(C) Na2B4O7 (D) Na2CO3H2O
6. The ore CaSO42H2O has the general name.
(A) Gypsum (B) Dolomite
(C) Calcite (D) Epsom salt
7. Down's cell is used to prepare.
(A) Sodium carbonate
(B) Sodium bicarbonate
(C) Sodium metal
(D) Sodium hydroxide
8. Which element is deposited at the cathode
during the electrolysis of brine in Nelson's cell?
(A) H2 (B) Na
(C) CI2 (D) O2
7
9. Ionic radius of potassium is.
(A) 60 pm (B) 133 pm
(C) 99 pm (D) 169 pm
B
10. Among alkaline Earth Metals, the highest heat
of hydration is of.
(A) Be (B) Sr
(C) Rb (D) Cs
11. The chemical formula of sylvite is.
(A) Na2CO3. H2O (B) KCI
(C) KCI. MgCL2. 6H2O (D) NaCI
12. The chemical formula of Alumite (Alum stone)
is.
(A) KCI. MgCI2. 6H2O
(B) KCI
(C) Na2B4O7. 10H2O
(D) K2SO4 Al(SO4)3. 2Al(OH)3
13. Among alkali metals the lowest atomic number
is of.
(A) Rb (B) K
(C) Sr (D) Li
14. Due to the high reactivity nature of the alkali
metals, they are found in.
(A) Free in nature
(B) Bounded with other elements
(C) Not free in nature
(D) All of the above
15. Magnesium is an essential constituent of.
(A) Storaata (B) Plants
(C) ChlorophyII (C) None of the above
16. Which of the alkali earth metal has radioactive
nature.
(A) Be (B) Rb
(C) Both of the above (D) Na
17. Calcium Phosphate Ca3 (PO4) and calcium
fluoride CaF2 are essential part of living
organisms.
(A) Bones, egg shells (B) teeth
(C) Sea-shells (D) All of the above
18. Dolomite is a compound of which elements.
(A) Be (B) Mg
(C) Ca (D) Ba
19. The melting point and boiling point of which
alkaline earth metal is high.
(A) Sr (B) Mg
(C) Be (D) Na
20. The super oxides are formed by the elements.
(A) K, Rb, Cs (B) K, Na, Cs,
(C) K, Li, Na (D) None of the above
21. Potassium, rubidium and caeslium are so
highly reactive that they react with ice even at .
(A) -100OC (B) -200OC
(C) -50oC (D) -0oC
22. Among the alkaline earth metal which has
least reactivity even upto 800oC
(A) Ba (B) Cs
(C) Li (D) Be
23. Plaster of paris is formed after heating upto
100OC
(A) Mg(NO3)2 (B) CaSO4, 2H2O(gypsum)
(C) NaNO2 (D) LiNO3
24. The root system of several plants have been
greatly enlarged by the application of.
A) Sulphur B) Gypsum
C) Both of the above D) None of the above
25. When deficiency of calcium exists various
substances are accumulated in plants in
harmful concentration which are.
(A) Lime
(B) Aluminium
(C) Aliminium and Manganese
(D) None of the above
26. Which alkali metal behave different by from
others?
(A) Mg (B) Na
(C) Rb (D) Li
27. Spodumene, petalite, halite, natron, alinite are
the common minerals of.
A) Alkali metals B) Alkaline earth metals
C) Both of the above D) Li
28. Sodium is prepared by the electrolysis of.
(A) Simple NaCI in Down,s cell
(B) Molten NaCI in Down,s cell
(C) Molten sodium hydroxide in down's cell
(D) None of the above
29. Lime is used in.
8
(A) Glass industry
(B) Glass and paper industries
(C) Paper industries
(D) None of the above
30. The elements which are very abundant in
earth crust are__________
a) Si & Aℓ b) Ca & Mg
c) B & Aℓ d) All
31. The oxides of Be are ___________
a) Acidic b) Basic
c) Amphoteric d) None
32. Carbonates of lithium are not stable like that of
sodium due to _____
a) Low electronegativity
b) Low electropositivity
c) Low charge density
d) Not know yet
33. Which one of the following is not an alkali
metal?
a) Francium b) Caesium
c) Rubidium d) Radium
34. Which of the following sulphates is not soluble
in water?
a) Sodium sulphate b) Potassium sulphate
c) Zinc sulphate d) Barium sulphate
35. The ore CaSO4.2H2O has the general
name____
a) Gypsum b) Dolomite
c) Sodium metal d) Sodium hydroxide
36. Crystals of Na2CO3. 10H2O when exposed to
air, _______
a) Lose water and remain solid
b) Gain water and remain solid
c) Gain water and become liquid
d) Remains unchanged.
37. The deliquescence is a process in which a
solid________
a) Absorbs moisture and remains solid
b) Absorbs moisture and turns to liquid form
c) Loses water of crystallization
d) Increases the number of water of
crystallization
38. In diaphragm cell, level of brine in anode
compartment is kept slightly higher which
prevents_________
a) Hydroxide ions to reach anode
b) Chlorine gas to mix
c) Anode to decay
d) All
39. Alkali metals form bonds
a) Ionic b) Covalent
c) Metallic d) Co-ordinate covalent
40. The alkali metals, which have radioactive
isotopes
a) Li b) Na
c) K d) K and Rb
41. Halite is the mineral of
a) Sodium b) Potassium
c) Lithium d) Cesium
42. Na2SO3.10H2O is the mineral of sodium and is
called
a) Spodumene b) Halite
c) Natron d) Sylvite
43. Which one of the following is dolomite?
a) MgCO3 b) MgCO3.CaCO3
c) CaCO3 d) BaSO4
44. The high electrical conductivity of alkali metals
is due to the
a) Free motion of valence electrons
b) High I.P
c) Lesser atomic radii
d) None of these
45. Sodium imparts color to Bunsen flame
a) Green b) Violet
c) Blue d) Yellow
46. All alkaline earth metals are white except
a) Mg b) Ca
c) Be d) Sr
47. Metals, which are higher that water, are
a) Alkaline earth metals
b) Coinage metals
c) Alkali metals
d) All of these
48. Except lithium, the hydroxides of all alkali
metals are
a) Strongly acidic b) Strongly basic
c) Weakly basic d) All of these
9
49. The carbonates and phosphates of which
elements are insoluble in water
a) Na and K b) Na and Be
c) Li and Mg d) All of these
50. All alkaline earth metals react with water at
room temperature to release hydrogen and
give basic solutions except
a) Be and Ca b) Be and Mg
c) Ca and Mg d) Mg and Sr
51. Lithium only forms normal oxides when burnt
on air but when sodium burnt in air it forms
a) Normal oxides b) Sub oxides
c) Peroxides d) Super oxides
52. The super oxides of alkali metals are generally
represented by
a) M2O b) M2O2
c) MO2 d) M2O3
53. The nitrates of which group decompose on
heating with the formation of nitrites and
evolution of oxygen
a) IA b) II A
c) III A d) IV A
54. A small amount of calcium chloride or mixture
of KCl and KF is added to NaCl in Down’s cell
a) To make it good conductor
b) To decrease the m.p of NaCl
c) To increase the ionization of NaCl
d) To decrease the ionization of NaCl
55. Liquid sodium in the Down’s cell is collected at
a temperature of
a) 700oC b) 600oC
c) 500oC d) 400oC
56. The product, which is obtained at cathode in
the Down’s cell is
a) Liquid Sodium b) Dry chlorine
c) Water d) Hydrogen
57. Which is manufactured by the electrolysis of
fused sodium chloride?
a) NaOH b) NaHCO3
c) Na d) Na2CO3
58. Which of the following does not conduct
electricity?
a) Boron b) Gallium
c) Indium d) Thallium
59. Which alkali metal is rare and found in a small
amount in all – igneous rocks?
a) Li b) Na
c) K d) Fr
60. The ingredient of baking powder is
a) NaHCO3 b) NaOH
c) Na2CO3 d) NaCl
61. The formula of plaster of Paris is
a) CaSO4 b) CaSO4.H2O
c) CaSO4.2H2O d) 2CaSO4.H2O
62. Which of the following is fluorspar?
a) CaO b) CaCO3
c) CaF2 d) NaOH
63. Potassium is kept in
a) Water b) Alcohol
c) Ammonia d) Kerosene oil
64. Which one has high m.p?
a) NaCl b) NaBr
c) Nal d) NaF
65. Which one of the following is most basic?
a) Al2O3 b) SiO2
c) P2O5 d) MgO
66. Gypsum is
a) CaSO4.2H2O b) CaSO4.H2O
c) CaSO4 d) MgSO4
67. Which one is commonly used as a
laboratory desicator?
a) Na2CO3 b) NaCl
c) CaCl3 d) NaOH
68. The radioactive alkaline earth metal is
a) Be b) Mg
c) Ra d) Ba
69. Which one of the following elements has its
compounds which are diamagnetic and
colourless?
10
a) Be b) Sr
c) Na d) All of these
70. Which metal is an important component of
transistors?
a) Ag b) Au
c) Ra d) Os
71. Which impurities are present in common salt?
a) Na2SO4 b) CaSO4
c) CaCl2 d) All of these
72. K can displace Na from NaCl due to
a) Greater I.P of K
b) Greater I.P of Na
c) More electropositivity of K
d) More electropositivity of Na
73. The alkali metal, which is artificially prepared
a) Na b) Rb
c) Fr d) Cs
74. The chemical use for the production of CO2 in
the fire extinguishers is
a) NaOH
b) NaCl
c) NaHCO3 and dilute acid
d) NaHCO3 and NaOH
75. LiCl is more soluble in organic solvents than
NaCl because
a) Li+1 has higher heat of hydration than Na+
b) Li+1 has lower heat of hydration than Na+
c) LiCl is more covalent than NaCl
d) Lattice energy of NaCl is less than that of
LiCl
76. Which compound is used for uric acid
treatment in human beings?
a) Na2CO3 b) NaHCO3
c) Li2CO3 d) NaNO3
77. Which element is used in T.V picture tube?
a) Na b) K
c) Ca d) Cs
78. Which one is used in the manufacture of chalk
pencils?
a) Marble b) Gypsum
c) Epsom salt d) Baking soda
79. Plaster of Paris has a structure
a) Cubic b) Monoclinic
c) Hexagonal d) Orthorhombic
80. Potassium super oxide (KO2) is used in
breathing equipments for mountaineers and
space craft because it absorb
a) Oxygen and giving out CO2 at the same
time
b) N2 and giving out CO2 at the same time
c) CO2 and giving out O2 at the same time
d) Pollutants and giving out O2 at the same
time
81. The hydroxide, which is called milk of
magnesium and is used for treatment of acidity
in stomach, is
a) Ca(OH)2 b) Mg(OH)2
c) Sr(OH)2 d) Ba(OH)2
82. Mg+2 is smaller the Na+1 because
a) Mg+2 has fewer electron than Na+1
b) Mg+2 has greater electron than Na+1
c) Mg+2 has greater atomic number than Na+1
d) Mg+2 has low I.P than Na+1
83. Which of them has almost same
electronegativity?
a) Be, B b) B, Al
c) Be, Al d) K, Na
84. A mixture formed by mixing one volume of
slaked lime Ca(OH)2 with three or four volume
of sand and water to form a thick paste is
called
a) Lime water b) Dead water
c) Quick lime d) Milk of lime
85. If the compound has the same crystal
structure and analogous formulae, they are
called
a) Isotopes b) Allotropes
c) Isomers d) Isobars
86. Out of all elements of group IA, the highest
heat of hydration is for _______
a) K b) Rb
c) Cs d) Li
87. The nitride ion in lithium nitride is composed of
11
a) 7 protons and 7 electrons
b) 10 protons and 7 electrons
c) 10 protons and 10 electrons
d) 10 protons and 5 electrons
88. When NH3 is passed over heated sodium at
300oC, the product formed is
a) NaNH2 b) NaNO2
c) Na(NH3)2 d) Na3N
89. Sodium metal can be stored under
a) Benzene b) Kerosene
c) Alcohol d) Water
90. Chile sulphur is
a) NaNO2 b) KNO2
c) NaNO3 d) KNO3
91. Alkali metals do not exist in
a) Monoatomic b) Diatomic
c) Triatomic d) None of these
92. In general alkali metals act as ________
a) Reducing agents
b) Oxidizing agents
c) Both reducing and oxidizing agents
d) None of these
93. Sodium is not observed in + 2 oxidation state
because of its ______
a) High first ionization potential
b) High second oxidation potential
c) High ionic radius
d) High electronegativity
94. The metallic luster of sodium is explained by
the presence of _______
a) Na+ ions
b) Conduction electrons
c) Free protons
d) A body centered cubic lattice
95. In the alkali metal series, Cesium is the most
reactive metal because _______
a) Its incomplete shell is nearest to nucleus
b) The valence electron has a larger orbit than
the orbit of the valence electron of any of
the other.
c) It exerts considerable beautiful force on the
valence electrons
d) It is a heavier metal.
96. A graphite anode is used in Down’s cell for the
production of sodium because ______
a) It does not react with sodium
b) It does not react with chlorine
c) It is easy to fashion in circular form
d) It floats on the fused sodium chloride
97. Alkaline earth metals form ______ carbides on
heating with carbon.
a) Stable b) Unstable
c) Soluble d) None of these
98. When burnt in air, Lithium forms _______
a) Normal oxide b) Peroxide
c) Super oxide d) None of these
99. Sodium bicarbonate is commonly called
a) Soda ash b) Baking soda
c) Caustic soda d) None of these
100. _______ is a stronger base.
a) NaOH b) KOH
c) LiOH d) HCl
101. Excess of NaOH reacts with zinc to form
a) Zn(OH)2 b) ZnH2ZA
c) Na2ZnO2 d) ZnO
102. Which of the following represents calcium
chlorite?
a) CaClO2 b) Ca(ClO4)2
c) Ca(ClO3)2 d) Ca(ClO2)2
103. Sodium hydroxide solution reacts with
phosphorus to give phosphine, To bring about
we need this reaction
a) White phosphorus and dilute NaOH
b) White phosphorus and concentrated NaOH
c) Red phosphorus and dilute NaOH
d) Red phosphorus and concentrated NaOH
104. Sodium reacts with water more vigorously than
lithium because it
a) Has higher atomic weight
b) Is more electronegative
c) Is more electropositive
d) Is a metal
105. Plaster of Paris hardens by
a) Giving off CO2
b) Changing into CaCO3
c) Uniting with water
d) Giving out water


----------

